# So, i wanna make a fursona



## Tatsuyoujo (Jul 13, 2009)

So FA will like me.

Alot of what i do is based on how i real. I have set standards and values ,but how i react to people that varies.

Some things have an overall code to them to your fursona and your personality. That usually says something about the animal you use and vise versa.

I donno if my personality is "set" ,but based on these things what would be good?

Loves to eat and cook.
Loves cartoons.
Decent team-worker.
Loves all kinds of music.
Doesn't do or deal with anything that isn't necessary.
Decent chatter.
Usually likes to be alone.
Interested in how things "tick".
Likes putting things together and/or taking them apart.
Gamer.
Would rather food shop ,then clothes shop.
Likes sleeping.
Doesn't talk when annoyed.
Likes to "spy".


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 13, 2009)

As I said in another thread:

Your fursona is an extension of you, basically. Letting us decide doesn't make sense.

Be what you want, not what we want.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 13, 2009)

Clockwork lemur gogo.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jul 13, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> As I said in another thread:
> 
> Your fursona is an extension of you, basically. Letting us decide doesn't make sense.
> 
> Be what you want, not what we want.



I'm just asking for opinions ,not dictation.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 13, 2009)

Be a Human


----------



## emoral (Jul 13, 2009)

Tatsuyoujo said:


> So FA will like me.
> 
> Alot of what i do is based on how i real. I have set standards and values ,but how i react to people that varies.
> 
> ...



hehe your list reminds a bit of my myself  except like... 3 or 4 things but eh small potatoes, hmm i haven't got a clue to be honest just think about it for a week or 2 and you should have a pretty clue answer at the end  good luck, i tend to dream about my animal alot so i guess that's how i got mine


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jul 14, 2009)

emoral said:


> hehe your list reminds a bit of my myself  except like... 3 or 4 things but eh small potatoes, hmm i haven't got a clue to be honest just think about it for a week or 2 and you should have a pretty clue answer at the end  good luck, i tend to dream about my animal alot so i guess that's how i got mine



I see. Thinks a good way to pic k,but i don't dream about animals. Thank tho.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 14, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> Be a Human


 
Best fursona...*EVER!!!*


----------



## Asswings (Jul 14, 2009)

A wolf or dog of some kind, with wings a giant rainbow cock, and a gun.

'Cause all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jul 14, 2009)

Ticon said:


> A wolf or dog of some kind, with wings a giant rainbow cock, and a gun.
> 
> 'Cause all the cool kids are doing it.



Sounds awesome!


----------



## Jankin (Jul 14, 2009)

Please tell me you are not serious...Anyway, Does sound a bit like a canine. But perhaps a mouse?


----------



## Ratte (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd say a rodent of some sort.


----------



## Rhyl (Nov 24, 2009)

Raccoon comes to mind, they're somewhere between canine and rodent.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 25, 2009)

If you like to be alone, that rules out canine completely. But you seem to be tolerant of others. You like food since you've mentioned it quite a bit, so I would think of an animal that stores up and munches on food frequently. The fact that you are curious about what makes things "tick" suggests an animal that likes to use their hands. Animals that strike me with these qualities are bears, porcupines, coatimundis, and the common raccoons.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 25, 2009)

Be a gecko.


----------

